# Metro Detroit meet up?



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry, we used to go there years ago with Murphy (GR). We had so many bad experiences time after time that we swore off that place. it's a shame because I love the area for the dogs and the fact that they can swim in the lake.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

*Bummer*

Joyce, are there any doggie parks in the area you would recommend? Since this is my first dog I only know about the Orion Oaks one and the (unofficial) dog beach at Dodge #4 State Park in Waterford.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's a pic from our MeetUp yesterday, it's a huge area.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Where is that?


----------

